

ShowHN: my first submission, what skills you need to work at a local startup? - davguij
http://whathack.herokuapp.com

======
davguij
This is a little experiment I made out of curiosity. I was wondering how
different skills can be more or less valuable depending on where you live (or
more exactly, where you want to work). For example, node.js might be trending
for US startups, while European startups might be more interested in RoR...
You get the idea. I built this using AngularJS and the data is taken from the
Angel.co Jobs API. Feedback is welcome!

